# Sapphire HD 4850 512 MB 100245L Own PCB Design



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2008)

Sapphire has engineered their own version of the Radeon HD 4850 with cost and cooling in mind. The card's new unconventional heatsink looks good and keeps the card cool - far below reference design temperatures. The best of all is that the card costs only $169.99 online which makes it the cheapest HD 4850 available today.

*Show full review*


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, my brother just bought this card -- he'll be happy to hear about how well it overclocks, that's for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2008)

With a simple rbe mod to 1.158v mine will bench at 750/1150.

Nice stock oc on that though.The cooler looks kinda like a intel stock cpu cooler.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2008)

i want to bet this card will be very popular with the overclocking crowd when combined with a Thermalright Heatsink and twin 92 MM fans, or even a Toxic/Ultimate Edition board.


----------



## mkjn321 (Sep 18, 2008)

can teach me how to oc this graphic card how much should i oc ?
and the heat 70 degree is it common?
and how come gpu-z cant show how much i hav oc ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

Its a error between cat 8.9 and gpu-z.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 18, 2008)

Much more acceptable temperature than the reference.
47idle-68load vs my 73idle-92load.


----------

